
Ask HN: Can Covid-19 cause irreversible damage? - mettamage
Mainstream coverage on the disease has mostly been about #infected and #deaths. But to what extent can COVID-19 cause irreversible damage?<p>It&#x27;s almost half May, this thing started around January in some places. We should have some initial data now to kick of the discussion. There are some doctors on HN. If you&#x27;re not a doctor but are interested in knowing this as well, please upvote.<p>I&#x27;m by far not a doctor and the only seemingly credible source I could find was:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sciencenews.org&#x2F;article&#x2F;coronavirus-covid-19-some-patients-may-suffer-lasting-lung-damage<p>Seemingly credible because they link to RSNA, NIH, themself, Springer, American Journal of Roentgenology and Nature.<p>One can presume that related questions to this question are also part of the discussion.<p>Example questions:<p>- What is irreversibly damaged?<p>- To what extent is it irreversibly damaged?<p>- How does it impact quality of life?<p>- How strong is the evidence?
======
matonias
One thing I know that being on the intensive care for too long can cause PICS
(Post Intensive Care Syndrome). And with COVID-19, patients sometimes have to
lay on the IC for 3 weeks.

One source: [https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2020/04/dutch-researchers-
expl...](https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2020/04/dutch-researchers-explore-
impact-of-long-term-intensive-care/)

